# ale yeast for a lager recipe



## 1974Alby (16/9/13)

Hi all,

looking through the recipe DB last Friday I got inspired by the use of cooked rice in lagers...couldnt wait to try it and cooked a kilo of rice saturday morning which I mashed (BIAB) with the last of my Maris Otter (1.6kg) and 2.4kg of a mixed malt - (I have a sack of dubious origin which I believe is a combination of pilsner, pale and pale ale malts in unknown ratios). Hopped with 20g POR @ 60min, 10g Cascade @5min.

So now its cubed and Im wondering if I should smply throw an ale yeast on it, as I dont like the idea of tying up my ferm fridge for weeks and weeks...or will that render the rice addition as unnoticeable?

Cheers


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/9/13)

Id suggest an ale yeast at lower temps like Wyeast Kolsch or Wyeast German Ale ( not sure what the dry yeast equivalent is, maybe US05, that will ferment at lower temps) 

Alternatively - You could avoid the weeks and weeks of fermentation with a couple of things;

excellent aeration of the wort when transfering from cube to FV
adding pure oxygen directly after transfer - 30 to 45 seconds.
adding larger amounts of healthy *lager* yeast - use a yeast calc to determine how much
This will take longer than an ale but should reduce the weeks and weeks to just over a week ( your mash temps will effect this also )


----------



## Steve (16/9/13)

You could go with S189 (lager yeast) which can be brewed at ale temps very comfortably.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## 1974Alby (16/9/13)

If I use S-189 at ale temps, do I still need to 'lager' the beer at low temps when in secondary or kegged?...

I guess I could do this in a keg in the keg fridge to free up the ferm fridge...how long do I need to let it sit? (never used a lager yeast before...usually I force carb my ales and drink within minutes of keggiing!)


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/13)

Bacchus use s-23 and S-189 at 19 degrees, but then cold condition for 10 days at a couple of degrees.
An excellent faux lager yeast is good old Nottingham - may possibly strip out some flavour but is a rottweiler. I've had it actively krausening at 13 degrees in the past, will run happily at 15. I haven't used it for years but turned out some good faux brews without cold conditioning.


----------



## Steve (16/9/13)

Albainian said:


> If I use S-189 at ale temps, do I still need to 'lager' the beer at low temps when in secondary or kegged?...
> 
> I guess I could do this in a keg in the keg fridge to free up the ferm fridge...how long do I need to let it sit? (never used a lager yeast before...usually I force carb my ales and drink within minutes of keggiing!)


I used to just brew it the same time as any other ale yeast - a week or so until its done and then keg, force carbonate and drink (same as you). Obviously the longer you leave it, as you say to 'lager' the better it will be. Mine never had the chance to lager.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dicko (16/9/13)

Albainian said:


> how long do I need to let it sit? (never used a lager yeast before...usually I force carb my ales and drink within minutes of keggiing!)


BribieG is on the money with Nottingham and I have found S04 to be quick fermenting and clears quickly. I ferment it at 18 / 19 deg c and it is reasonably clean.

I brew a few beers for my son from time to time and I use the S04 so I don't tie up my lager fridge and I don't seem to get the stripping of flavours that Notto can give you...grain to brain in 7 days :lol:


----------



## GalBrew (16/9/13)

Try the 'lager' fermentation method (using a lager yeast) described by Tasty McDole on a recent Sunday Session show. Someone had posted a transcript of his description on a recent thread. It gives you a lager in a much shorter time frame.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64082-delayed-diacetyl-appearance-in-lager/page-2

It's the second post from the top.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (16/9/13)

I have not tried it, but I have heard the us 05 makes a very good 'fake lager' when fermented at its low end of the recommended range (~15C).


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/9/13)

RelaxedBrewer said:


> I have not tried it, but I have heard the us 05 makes a very good 'fake lager' when fermented at its low end of the recommended range (~15C).


Yep done this one before, even fooled myself.
Nev


----------



## boonchu (16/9/13)

Why not try wlp 862 cry havoc that will go 12 - 20*c easily and allow the thinness you get from the rice to come through


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/9/13)

I've had Notto down to 12 for a faux lager and won with US05 at 15 degrees in a lager category.


----------



## 1974Alby (16/9/13)

excellent...sounds like there are a few decent options to pursue that will give me the lager feel, within ale timframes!


----------



## jyo (16/9/13)

Yep, good old Notto at 14' (pitch two packs, or just rehydrate  ) and US05 are great for a fakey.


----------

